# Hows my form? and is DL correct?



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

I have not much of an idea of what my form should look like, all i know is i'm kinda consistant. i know that the way i'm leaned back slightly indicates a too long of DL, but by how much? using the wingspan method i get 27.2 and i got 27.5 modules, should i shorten with the string or get the 27 modules? the dealer will swap out for free but i have it kinda setup to where i shoot decent groups right now. Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

by decent groups i mean 4" at 40, that's decent by my standards :wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Diekmann said:


> I have not much of an idea of what my form should look like, all i know is i'm kinda consistant. i know that the way i'm leaned back slightly indicates a too long of DL, but by how much? using the wingspan method i get 27.2 and i got 27.5 modules, should i shorten with the string or get the 27 modules? the dealer will swap out for free but i have it kinda setup to where i shoot decent groups right now. Any thoughts?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 1789377


INvest in the TRUE SHOT coach,
to work on your bow hand grip...

to get your knuckles to 45 degrees.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Diekmann said:


> I have not much of an idea of what my form should look like, all i know is i'm kinda consistant. i know that the way i'm leaned back slightly indicates a too long of DL, but by how much? using the wingspan method i get 27.2 and i got 27.5 modules, should i shorten with the string or get the 27 modules? the dealer will swap out for free but i have it kinda setup to where i shoot decent groups right now. Any thoughts?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 1789377



NEXT,
put an arrow on the ground,
pointed at the target.

Then,
line up the tips of BOTH shoes
touching the arrow on the ground.

Then,
make your ankles,
your knees,
your hips,
your waist,
your two shoulders
PARALLEL to the arrow on the ground.

This is called a SQUARE shooting position.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

NEXT,
build a stack of boxes
and try my STACK of BOXES exercise.

THIS is leaning backwards,
which is what YOU are doing.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

So,
the goal is to build the stack of boxes...

and put the RIGHT EDGE of your shoe
touching the stack of boxes...

and put the RIGHT ankle touching the stack of boxes
and put the RIGHT LOWER LEG touching the stack of boxes
and put the RIGHT KNEE touching the stack of boxes
and put the RIGHT THIGH touching the stack of boxes
and put the RIGHT HIP touching the stack of boxes
and put the RIGHT WAIST touching the stack of boxes
and put the ENTIRE RIGHT rib cage touching the stack of boxes
and put the RIGHT ARM PIT touching the stack of boxes

and do NOT push over the stack of boxes.

LOOK CLOSELY at your pic.

YOUR LEFT arm pit is ACTUALLY BEHIND your LEFT ANKLE.

So,
with the stack of boxes,
you gotta LEAN FORWARDS
and MOVE YOUR LEFT armpit SIDEWAYS
so your LEFT ARMPIT is actually now FORWARDS of your LEFT ANKLE.

More like this.




BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Once you straighten up you stance and get your front shoulder down, you may need a 26.5" module.

Fortunately, your dealer swaps for free, so you can test them to see which works the best.

The shorter DL will usually feel uncomfortable at first, but give them at least 2 weeks. Comfortable DL is just what you are used to shooting. It isn't necessarily the optimum DL for you.

Allen


----------



## Diekmann (Aug 3, 2012)

I got the module switched out to a 27" and now i'm perfectly square throughout everything, shoulders level. My pin is a bit steadier too, now i think i'm close but i'm gonna try to fine tune with the string and cables. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

nuts&bolts said:


> So,
> the goal is to build the stack of boxes...
> 
> and put the RIGHT EDGE of your shoe
> ...


After pic still needs half inch increase


----------

